# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Μπλουζάκια Bodybuilding.gr - 2016

## Muscleboss

Σε λίγες μέρες θα ξεκινήσει να διατίθεται το νέο μπλουζάκι του Bodybuilding.gr για το 2016. Το σχέδιο επιμελήθηκε η διαχειριστική ομάδα του φόρουμ με τη βοήθεια γραφίστα που μας είχε υποστηρίξει και στο παρελθόν. 

Το μπλουζάκι προτίθεται να βγει σε ποιότητα Gildan - Ultra cotton, η οποία ποιότητα είναι αυτή που χρησιμοποιούν τα μεγαλύτερα γυμναστήρια στην Αμερική (Metroflex, Gold's κτλ) με άνετη γραμμή και μεγάλη αντοχή.

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες τις επόμενες ημέρες.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Καλησπερα Πανο,μπραβο αυτο ειναι πολυ ευχαριστο και οι σταμπες σουπερ! Αναμενουμε για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες  :03. Clap:

----------


## jimmatas

μπραβο παιδια! Κρατηστε μου κανα δυο σιγουρα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Καλησπερα Πανο,μπραβο αυτο ειναι πολυ ευχαριστο και οι σταμπες σουπερ! Αναμενουμε για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες


Ευχαριστούμε Βασίλη. Θα περιμένουμε φώτο σου με το μπλουζάκι σε αυτό το θέμα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρειαζόταν ένα "δυνατό" μπλουζάκι, μετά από μια σειρά επιτυχημένων που έχουν βγει στο παρελθόν. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Έκτακτα.. Αναμενόμενη η επιτυχία, με το καλό να βγούνε 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## beefmeup

Μπομπα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Το σχέδιο δείχνει hardcode και ελληνικότατο  :01. Smile:  Σε συνδιασμό με την ποιότητα και τη γραμμή το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι τέλειο!

----------


## sobral

Με Frank Zane, αγαπημένο bber, στα ελληνικά χρώματα και με τη σωστή ποιότητα υλικού.  :03. Thumb up:  Αναμένουμε...

----------


## psonara

οντως πολυ ομορφο μπλουζακι!αναμενουμε με ανυπομονησια! :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

> Με Frank Zane, αγαπημένο bber, στα ελληνικά χρώματα και με τη σωστή ποιότητα υλικού.  Αναμένουμε...


Δεν μου μοιάζει για Zane, είναι σίγουρα ο Φρανκ? Πολύ ωραίο φαίνεται, ότι πρέπει για τις old school προπονήσεις μας, συγχαρητήρια στη διαχειριστική ομάδα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Feth

Και εγω στην αρχη δεν τον πέρασα για τον zane ίσως λογω των χρωματων , αλλα μετα απο μια αναζητηση στον γκουκλη ειναι πράγματι ο zane, βρηκα την front double bicep photo του  :01. Mr. Green: 



Καλη κινηση, ωραιο μπλουζακι, count me in για αγορά  :01. Smile:  Παντως και σε φουτερακι θα ηταν γαματο, αλλά ας οψεται το καλοκαιρακι

----------


## goldenera

Μοιάζει εκ πρώτης, εξακολουθώ να μην τον βλέπω στο μπλουζάκι.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι ακριβως η ίδια φωτο η οποία μπήκε και στο μπλουζάκι ,όπως φαίνετε και στο αβατάρ του Κώστα ,  απλα στην μπλούζα θα ήταν άσχημο να δείχνει σαν φωτο αλλα σαν σκίτσο  είναι καλύτερα , το επιλέξαμε σαν κλασική πόζα διαχρονική χωρίς υπερβολές, αρεστή απο περισσότερους 

απλα η πόζα του Ζέην είναι τόσο χαρακτηριστική που και μόνο σαν σκίτσο να σχεδιάσει κάποιος , εκεί θα παραπέμπτει και δεν ήταν στόχος να βάλουμε συγκεκριμένο ββερ στο μπλουζάκι ούτε να διαφημίσουμε κάποιον , απλα ο Ζέην όπως και να το κάνουμε δεν κρύβετε , δεν έχει κανένα συνηθισμένο σώμα σαν κλεψύδρα,  κοινό στο χώρο , ούτε κάτι εξτρίμ και αν γίνει μια σύγκριση της φωτο με το μπλουζάκι και το αβατάρ του Κώστα είναι ακριβώς η ίδια που δώσαμε στον γραφίστα

----------


## Paco

Ωραία κίνηση παιδιά.Το μπλουζάκι φαίνεται καλοσχεδιασμένο και η υφή της μπλουζας είναι αντοχής και ποιοτική, αν κρίνω από μπλουζάκια που έχω στην διαθεσή μου. :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τα μπλουζάκια του Bodybuilding.gr θα είναι ετοιμοπαράδοτα, αρχές Μαϊου. 
*
Τα μεγέθη που θα διατίθενται θα είναι *Small - Medium - Large- Xlarge και πιθανόν ΧΧLARGE* (ανάλογα με το εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος)
Θα βγουν σε *χρώμα ΜΑΥΡΟ, σε ποιότητα Gildan - Ultra cotton,* η οποία ποιότητα είναι αυτή που χρησιμοποιούν τα μεγαλύτερα γυμναστήρια στην Αμερική (Metroflex, Gold's κτλ) με άνετη γραμμή και μεγάλη αντοχή.
Οι παραγγελίες θα ισχύουν για ένα διάστημα *20 ημερών (17 Απρ – 7 Μαίου)*.
*Μπορούμε να εγγυηθούμε σίγουρα την διαθεσιμότητα του σε όποιον το παραγγείλει.*
*Τελική τιμή θα είναι 15 ευρώ* , συμπεριλαμβανομένου το ΦΠΑ (θα εκδίδεται απόδειξη απο τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ που θα αναλάβει την διανομή).


Οι δυνατότητες  να το παραλάβουν αυτοί που θα το παραγγειλουν θα είναι :


1) Να το πάρουν απευθείας από το κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ (Πανεπιστημίου 56)


2) Οποιος εξυπηρετείται από το πανελλαδικό δίκτυο καταστημάτων των X-Treme Stores, μπορεί να το πάρει και από εκει, δηλώνοντας το κατάστημα προτίμησής του. (χωρίς να επιβαρύνεται μεταφορικά έξοδα)


3) Παράδοση με Courier  & Αντικαταβολή . (Για όσους δεν έχουν κοντινή πρόσβαση σε κατάστημα ή απλά θέλουν να το παραλάβουν με αυτό τον τρόπο)
Ισχύει για το κόστος μεταφοράς , ότι και για τις παραγγελίες συμπληρωμάτων (χωρίς έξοδα μεταφοράς για τις παραγγελίες  30 ευρώ και άνω)
Αρα αν κάποιος πάρει 2 μπλουζάκια, δεν χρεώνεται κάτι εξτρά. Αν πάρει ένα μπλουζάκι , το κόστος μεταφορικών υπολογίζεται γύρω στα 3 ευρώ.


4) Kαι φυσικά θα μπορεί να συμπεριληφθεί σε τυχόν παραγγελία συμπληρωμάτων ,που αν όλα θα υπερβαίνουν τα 30 μαζί με το μπλουζάκι , επίσης χωρίς μεταφορικά έξοδα.


*Η παραγγελία μπορεί να γίνεται με 2 τρόπους :*
α) με *εσωτερικό προσωπικό μήνυμα στο forum* προς τον διαχειριστή του Bodybuilding.gr, Polyneiko.
β) Με email προς το info@bodybuilding.gr, που το μήνυμα θα έχει τίτλο Μπλουζάκι ΒΒ.GR.
Kαι με τους 2 τρόπους επικοινωνίας, θα λάβετε μήνυμα επιβεβαίωσης.


Τα στοιχεία που θα πρέπει να δώσετε θα είναι : 
*Ονοματεπώνυμο - Επιθυμητά Μπλουζάκια (Αριθμός) - Μέγεθος - Τρόπος Παραλαβής .*
Σε περίπτωση παραλαβής του απο κατάστημα ΑΘΛΗΤΗ ή X-TREME STORES (δηλώνουμε ποιο κατάστημα), ένα τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας είναι απαραίτητο.
Σε περίπτωση Παράδοσης με Courier, Τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας και Πλήρης Διεύθυνση Παράδοσης.

----------


## beefmeup

ελα να φευγουν οι παραγγελειες :03. Clap:

----------


## panakos

παιδια ειναι φαρδι γραμμη τα μπλουζακια η στενη?πχ για υψος 1.87 88 κιλα ειναι λαρτσε η εξτρα??

----------


## pankol

Μια της ίδιας μάρκας και ποιότητας που έχω στο κανονικό νούμερό μου είναι ελαφρώς στενή.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^Στενες δεν θα της πεις ,εφαρμοστες ναι! Θα δουμε τωρα τι γραμμη θα εχουν οι νεες. Αν βγουν κ σε xxlarge ,κανενας δεν θα ειναι παραπονουμενος :01. Wink:

----------


## pankol

Ναι, το εφαρμοστές ταιριάζει όντως πιο πολύ. Κυρίως στα μανίκια θα έλεγα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Εξαρταται απο τη μυικοτητα και το ποσο μπρατσαραδες ειστε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

Ρε σεις αν στα 88 κιλα θελετε εξτρα εμεις στα πολλα τι νουμερο θα χρειαστουμε? Παντως απ τα πρωτα που ειχαν βγει το 10 (αν θυμαμαι καλα) εχω ενα xl και τωρα μου ειναι κομπλε. Φανταζομαι οτι απο εκεινα θα ειναι πιο στενη η γραμμη..Οποτε με xl πιστευω να βολευτω και να μη χρειαστει να περιμενω του χρονου να το βαλω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## pankol

Σωστό και αυτό, αλλά εμένα τα χέρια μου είναι οριακά για κατηγορία καλαμάκια  :01. Mr. Green: 

Γενικά πάντως και για να μην ξεφεύγω πολύ απτην ερώτηση, εγώ M φοράω και το Μ μου είναι ελαφρώς εφαρμοστό. Το ελαφρώς το τονίζω όμως, δλδ μια χαρα μου κάθεται, αλλά δεν είμαι και τέρας μυικότητας  :01. Smile:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> παιδια ειναι φαρδι γραμμη τα μπλουζακια η στενη?πχ για υψος 1.87 88 κιλα ειναι λαρτσε η εξτρα??


Eγω στο ιδιο υψος σχεδον με 95-96 κιλα, φοραω την προηγουμενη μπλουζα του φορουμ XL και ειναι ελαφρως εφαρμοστη...εσυ πιστευω στο large θα εισαι κομπλε.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Μια της ίδιας μάρκας και ποιότητας που έχω στο κανονικό νούμερό μου είναι ελαφρώς στενή.


Θα έλεγα ότι το νούμερό σου είναι ένα νούμερο μεγαλύτερο σε αυτό το μπλουζάκι. Γενικά αν τη θέλετε κουτί πάρτε το νούμερό σας. Αν τη θέλετε άνετη ή για προπόνηση, ένα νούμερο μεγαλύτερο.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## panakos

ευχαριστω παιδια για τις απαντησεις σας!!
θα παρω 3 τεμαχια απο τις μπλουζιτσες μας! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Είμαστε στην φάση που περιμένουμε δείγματα απο τα μπλουζάκια για να ελέγξουμε στάμπα κτλ, ενώ παράλληλα μαζεύονται τα αιτήματα των μελών ώσπου να δρομολογηθεί το τελικό τύπωμα.
Υπενθυμίζω πως οι παραγγελίες θα ισχύουν εως τις 7 Μαϊου. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mια τελευταία ενημέρωση!

*Δυστυχώς σύμφωνα με τις παραγγελίες που έχουμε δεχθεί, δεν κατάφερε να μας εξασφαλίσει ο προμηθευτής που θα τυπώσει τα μπλουζάκια την ποιότητα Gildan - Ultra cotton, στην ποσότητα και τα νούμερα που είχαμε ζητήσει, τα οποία στην Ευρώπη παρουσιάζουν έλλειψη.
Το εξαντλήσαμε όσο δεν πάει άλλο, καθώς θελουμε μεγάλο αριθμό.
Θα προχωρήσουμε στην επιλογή των Gildan Cotton 150, αρκετά καλά μπλουζάκια και αντοχής.
Από αύριο τυπώνονται!
Οσα μέλη και φίλοι της ιστοσελίδας έχουν κανει παραγγελία, θα λαβουν τις επόμενες ημέρες ένα μηνυμα επιβεβαίωσης ενδιαφέροντος και προσωπικών στοιχείων, έτσι ώστε από την επόμενη εβδομάδα να προχωρήσουν οι αποστολές και οι παραδόσεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μια ιστορική αναδρομή στα μπλουζάκια που έχει βγάλει το Bodybuilding.gr για τα μέλη του 
*
*Το 2010, η πρώτη έκδοση*



*
Το 2011, μπορώ να πω τα αγαπημένα μου εως τωρα, με τον Dorian Yates.*



*
Toυ 2012*





*Toυ 2014, με αφορμή το νέο λογότυπο που έκανε αίσθηση*



*
Σειρά είχε το 5ο κατά σειρά μπλουζάκι του 2016 , με τον Frank Zane.*
Θα θέλαμε να ευχαριστήσουμε τον *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* που αναλαμβάνει την διανομή και το τύπωμα και την γενικότερη συνεργασία μας για αυτό το project
Επίσης και για τον χώρο που μας διέθεσαν στο *18ο Bodybuilding & Fitness* που τυπώθηκε πρόσφατα και διανέμεται δωρεάν.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

2011 απολαυστικο !!! 2016 αναμενω να το φορέσω!,και πολυ ομορφη παρουσίαση στο περιοδικο ! :08. Toast: 




> *Μια ιστορική αναδρομή στα μπλουζάκια που έχει βγάλει το Bodybuilding.gr για τα μέλη του 
> *
> *Το 2010, η πρώτη έκδοση*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Το 2011, μπορώ να πω τα αγαπημένα μου εως τωρα, με τον Dorian Yates.*
> 
> ...

----------


## NASSER

Το πρώτο μπλουζάκι είναι ακόμα πιο παλιό. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρχει από το 2008.
Του 2011 είναι και εμένα αγαπημένο μου και πιστεύω έχει κάνει περισσότερη αίσθηση λόγο στάμπας αλλά και ποιότητας.

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα μπλουζάκια εχουν παραληφθεί και από εβδομάδα θα ξεκινήσουν οι αποστολές από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ !
Θα διατίθονται κάποια και στα περίπτερα των X-Treme Stores στο Νοvotel την Κυριακή, 22 Μαίου, στο Ηρακλείο την ίδια ημέρα στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτη καθώς και στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ στα Μελίσσια!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Πολύ ωραια δειχνει!!! Αναμενουμε  :03. Clap:

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Αναμενουμε!

----------


## beefmeup

ωραια :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ωραια θα ηταν να τα φοραγε αυριο η ομαδα στον αγωνα ,αλλα δεν πειραζει υπομονη :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Έτσι  :03. Thumb up: 

Θα φορεθεί πολύ αυτό το καλοκαίρι...  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

Χθες εγκαινιάστηκε το νέο μας μπλουζάκι και υπήρχε και στο περίπτερο των X-Treme Stores.
O Παναγιώτης Σιώτης και ο Ακης Βουλγαρέλης, τίμησαν το μπλουζάκι μας. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Panhell34

Ωραία φαίνονται!Αναμένω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου      :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Όταν το φοράνε καταξιωμένοι αθλητές το μπλουζάκι αποκτά άλλο βάρος! Ελπίζω τα παιδιά να το τιμήσουν εντός και εκτός γυμναστηρίων!

Καλοφόρετο!  :03. Clap:

----------


## psonara

σημερα παρελαβα το μπλουζακι!πρωι πρωι μαλιστα κατεφθασε με την γενικη ταχυδρομικη!σημερα πλενεται και αυριο φοριεται!συντομα θ'ανεβει και φωτο!
αν και small μου ειναι λιγο μεγαλο,αλλα δεν πειραζει!μ'αρεσει πολυ! :01. Wink:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Καλοφορετο.. Ανυπομονω και εγώ να το φορέσω 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## LostAvenue

Σήμερα πρωί παρέλαβα το μπλουζάκι, για τα κιλα μου σε Large είναι κορυφή απλα..καλοφόρετο παίδες!! Ήδη το φόρεσα στο gym σημερα  :03. Thumb up:  

Η φωτο λίγο θολή αλλά φαίνεται

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίος LostAvenue! Περιμένουμε και άλλες φώτο, από psonara και άλλους  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

"Γέμισες" την μπλούζα, καλοφόρετη και καλές προπονήσεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Panhell34

Polyneikos,ήθελα να σ'ευχαριστήσω για την γρηγοράδα σου και την εξυπηρέτηση!Μόλις σήμερα παρέλαβα την μπλούζα,μ'αρέσει πολύ!Να 'στε καλά παιδιά     :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Να σαι καλά, καλοφόρετο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

περιμένω και γω να ευχαριστήσω τον Πολυνέικο αλλα όχι για την γρηγοράδα ! γιατι με έχει στο πάγο! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ρε σύ, τα XXL θελουν περισσότερο χρόνο να τυπωθούν, πολύ ύφασμα , πολύ μελάνι :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Λέω και γω μαθές γιατι αργούν τα δικά μου !!Ας πρόσεχα αφου τα χχχ θέλουν ύφασμα οσο ενα  αντίσκηνο  :01. Unsure: 
Ε ρε Κώστα δε παίζεσαι τι διπλωμάτες και πολιτικοί , τούς βάζεις όλους σε ενα τσουβάλι για πλάκα !!Εγω κανονικά και συγνώμη πρέπει να ζητήσω για την ανόητη ερώτηση ! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

καλοφορετο,!! Καλό καλοκαίρι 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jimmatas

Polyneike εχουνε παει τα μπλουζακια στον Αθλητη? λεω να περασω μεθαυριο.

----------


## psonara

> καλοφορετο,!! Καλό καλοκαίρι 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


ωραια φωτο μεταλ!καλοφορετο! :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Polyneike εχουνε παει τα μπλουζακια στον Αθλητη? λεω να περασω μεθαυριο.


Δημήτρη από οτι γνωρίζω έχουν παρθεί τα τηλέφωνα για τις παραλαβες από το κατάστημα του ΑΘλητη.Θα το επιβεβαιώσω και αύριο.
Παντως ναι, μπορείς να περάσεις, γιατί η παραγγελία σου είναι στην λίστα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jimmatas

> Δημήτρη από οτι γνωρίζω έχουν παρθεί τα τηλέφωνα για τις παραλαβες από το κατάστημα του ΑΘλητη.Θα το επιβεβαιώσω και αύριο.
> Παντως ναι, μπορείς να περάσεις, γιατί η παραγγελία σου είναι στην λίστα.


Thanks! Θα περασω να το παρω να το φορεσω την κυριακη στον αγωνα!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αυριο θα περασω κ εγω απο τον Αθλητη ,εαν εχει τα νουμερα που ειπα θα τα παρω.

----------


## jimmatas

Λοιπον παρελαβα σημερα απο Αθλητη 2 μπλουζακια Medium. Ειναι λιγο πιο στενη γραμμη ειναι η αληθεια, εγω που ειμαι 1.71 υψος 73-74 κιλα χωρις καμια φοβερη μυικη μαζα τα γεμιζω σχετικα.
Anyway μια χαρα ειναι και πολυ ωραια η σταμπα!

----------


## Polyneikos

"Γέμισε" το μπλουζάκι πανω στον Ηλία  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ειναι στενή γραμμή αλλα δεν πειράζει θα είναι σαν το βαφτιστικό μου και θα φαίνομαι πιο μεγάλος και μπρατσαράς  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Ηλία είσαι ο καταλληλότερος να δειγματίζεις το μπλουζάκι ως μοντέλο :01. Mr. Green:  Καλοφόρετα παιδιά και καλές και δυναμικές προπονήσεις :03. Thumb up:

----------


## psonara

θα συμφωνησω με τον σεφ του φορουμ!η αδυναμια ειναι το καταλληλοτερο μοντελο. :01. Wink: .καλοφορετα σε ολους μας τα μπλουζακια! :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τι καταλληλοτερος κ καταλληλοτερος ρε παιδια; Εδω ετοιμος να το σχισει ειναι το δυσμοιρο το μπλουζακι! :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ενω κατι μεγαλα κουρασμενα παληκαρια :01. Mr. Green:  εχουν κ αυτα τις φανατασιωσεις τους! :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραίος Χρήστο καλοφόρετο και βλέπω το διευρύνεις με ατίθασους μύς που κρυβεις απο κάτω  :08. Turtle: 

εγω μη κοιτάς χρόνια με το μόντελινκ έχω γράψει χιλιόμετρα στις πασαρέλες και τοχω με την παρουσίαση  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## goldenera

Ωραίος Χρηστάρα, δίνεις και μαθήματα σωστού ποζαρίσματος γεια να μαθαίνουμε εμείς........οι νεότεροι :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Χρήστος παίρνει τη πόζα με στυλ... προδίδει το αγωνιστικό του παρελθόν  :03. Thumb up: 

Στο μπλουζάκι του Ηλία κάνουμε το τεστ αντοχής των ραφών... πόσο θα αντέξουν πριν σπάσουν  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

Άργησα λίγο αλλά τις ανεβάζω  :01. Smile:  Είναι μετά από χθεσινή προπόνηση εφόσον έπεσαν οι παλμοί  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραίος φίλε :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Ωραίος Νάσερ, σου πάει γάντι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Predator1995

αργησα λιγο αλλα την αγορασα και εγω την μπλουζα μας :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραίος  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Equalizer

Προταση για την πισω σταμπα στο νεο t-shirt του bodybuilding.gr για το ετος 2017.

----------


## Predator1995

Καλησπερα σε ολους,να ρωτησω μπορουμε να παρουμε την μπλουζα απο τα xtreme stores?? ειναι διαθέσιμη ακομα??

----------


## Polyneikos

Έχουν εξαντληθεί φιλε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## panakos

καλησπερα!!!υπαρχει σκεψη να βγαλετε καινουργια μπλουζακια??

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαλησπέρα φίλε. Το είχα διαβασει το μηνυμα σου αλλά μου διέφυγε να απαντήσω. :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 
Θα το δούμε κάποια στιγμή στην πορεία.

----------


## panakos

τελεια!!!ηταν υπεροχα τα προγουμενα ακομη φυσικα τα εχω δεν χαλανε ποτε!!!
και πανεμορφα φυσικα!!περιμενουμε αγαπη παντα! :02. Welcome:

----------


## GEOZN8

Καλησπέρα σας. Μήπως υπάρχει ακόμη κάνα μπλουζάκι διαθέσιμο??  Αν ναι σε Medium θα είναι σούπερ!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλησπέρα.
Τα μπλουζάκια έχουν εξαντληθεί, όσα ειχαμε στα χέρια μας αλλά και όσα διατίθονταν μέσω των Xtreme. :03. Thumb up:

----------

